# gunsmith in grand forks



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

at the gun show in fargo last weekend i talked with an older fellow from grand forks who has a gunsmith shop. i cant remember the name of his shop. i think had north in the name. does anyone know what its called? i am getting ready to start building my rifle and i need to get a stock and get it bedded. this guy said 275 for a custom walnut thumbhole stock he makes and to have it glass bedded with aluminium pillers. does that sound about right? i want it done right so i am trying i check the guy out basically. thanks guys

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

its called something like northern rifle accurizing. anyone heard of it or know the guy that runs it? does anyone have any other recommendations.

mark


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Highly recommend him. I'v had work done there. See me a PM I have info at work. Can get it to you tomorrow. :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

can someone explain to me what the difference is and the advantages and disadvantages to glass bedding and glass bedding with alum. pillars? thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are still looking to get ahold of that GF gunsmith PM Brad T. (coyote forum moderator). He knows the guy real well and can hook you up.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

ok thanks

mark


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Which gunsmith are you guys talking about? What's the guys name?


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

It's Gordy Linnell, Grand Forks Northern Rifle Accurizing.


----------

